# Foreign tourists in Pakistan



## ghazi52

*Clara Arrighi in Lahore, Pakistan.*
Yesterday at 8:45am ·







When was told I was going to Pakistan I started to think about all the reasons not to go, how to convince my office not to send me. I did not want to spend the next six months of my life in between mud roads and traffic, dirt and smelly donkeys. I definitely did not want to share my time with radical people, extremists, and walk around all covered.

“Prepare to get sick and food poisoned,” they told me. “You should change your job”. "No, I´ve never been to Pakistan but I´ve been to Bangladesh and I know its the same”… or India, or Afghanistan.

Luckily, someone also told me: "When you go to Pakistan you cry two times: when you are sent there and when you have to leave”. Seven months afterwards I indeed have cried two times. The untouched gorgeous beauty of Pakistan is impossible to describe with words. Everything in this country is untouched; the nature, the culture, the cities. Women in their colorfoul dresses and the way they allow their Pashminas to fall loose over their heads, showing their dark hair. Men playing cricket, such a refined English sport to be played in white clothes drinking high tea, is here the street sport by far, played in every corner of every street. I have climbed stunning mountains, swam in incredible clear lakes amidst the most beautiful hills, visited majestic mosques and drank uncountable types of chai. I tasted lots of different dishes. I did not get myself sick or food poisoned at all, but I definitely got myself a bellyache for not being able to stop eating such delicious food! And the mangoes, oh the mangoes.

However… it doesn’t matter how beautiful a country is, you will always remember how it made you feel. And this is what makes the difference in Pakistan. I have never seen so much hospitality anywhere in the world. Incredibly warm people, genuinely kind. I have never felt so welcomed. There is this tendency to smile. A society that has been for so many years oppressed and still can be so tolerant.

I challenge you to come to Pakistan and don´t like it. Cause, so far, I haven´t met anyone who didn´t. I spent seven beautiful months in Pakistan and I encourage everyone to give this amazing country a chance.

Shukria Pakistan!


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...891908152.1073741826.551518151&type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Over the years, Karachi was portrayed in a very negative way and not many times have we seen the city being showcased as the hub of diversity, food & music.

“From Karachi With Love” is the story of Monika Masaj, a Polish traveler who recent came to Pakistan and has started loving it already. The documentary showcases her experience in Karachi and what she discovered about it’s culture.

Featuring Monika Masaj "From Karachi, With Love."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Gilgit Baltistan Northern Pakistan Through The Eyes Of Tourists*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Diplomat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prawnsroo

What a coincidence I had a day of today and watching the videos on youtube  always great to learn about visitors experience! Keep coming fellas!!!


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

and not to forget those mountaineers who visit Pakistan to climb K-2 Mountain or nanga parbat or Nameless Tower, Trango Towers...





*The Summit Official Trailer (HD) K2, Documentary*





*K2 with a Drone: The World High Altitude Record 2016!





Cold..11 mins but it's worth watching...*





*Pakistan: K2 Concordia Trek*






K2 South: Magic Line






*K2 : Climbing*
*




The Great Karakoram Traverse Trek











Hunza Patundass Trek





K2: The king in the north - Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Great Trango Tower Camp





1999 - Great Trango Tower, Pakistan





K-2 Base camp


*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

In know an English college lecturer who was very fond of travelling to many parts of the world. During the height of the trouble in Pakistan 2009 he travelled to Gilgit Baltistan and on his return he had not a single negative thing to say about the country or it's people despite the constant bad press by the media. Since then he has visited Pakistan 2 more times.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tourists/Foreigners in Pakistan*
*












Karachi




*

*READ A Doctor From Switzerland Visited Pakistan And Labeled It As The BEST Trip Of Her Life!*

https://www.parhlo.com/swiss-doc-loves-pakistan-trip

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MALAYSIAN TOURISTS ARE VISITING PAKISTAN NOW














LOCAL AND FOREIGN TOURISTS THIS WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

JAPANESE TOURISTS THRONG HUNZA VALLEY THIS WEEK FOR CHERRY BLOSSOM SEASON

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

British tourists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Solo female guide to Pakistan.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*A Ukrainian tourist in courtyard of the famous historic Wazir Khan mosque
*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

..
*Attabad Lake*






.
*Walking Across a CRAZY Scary Bridge*


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## ghazi52

Members of the Malaysian Sikh delegation walk on Donga Gali Track during their visit organized by Tourism Corporation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Foreigner Visits GWADAR in Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Coming from Mumbai on December 6,2018 I am celebrating my birthday in Sindh,Pakistan.The place where I was born,Its unbelievable and so great!This has been made possible only because of Dr.Heeralal Lohano.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ozee

ghazi52 said:


> Coming from Mumbai on December 6,2018 I am celebrating my birthday in Sindh,Pakistan.The place where I was born,Its unbelievable and so great!This has been made possible only because of Dr.Heeralal Lohano.


Is today is your birthday sir?


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Okasha Zahid said:


> Is today is your birthday sir?


lol I don't think its him @ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ozee

CHACHA"G" said:


> lol I don't think its him @ghazi52


Yes i am sure he is not @ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

That gentleman is Pakistani Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Wagah Border, Pakistan - Is it safe for Tourists?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Is it safe to travel to Pakistan?*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*British adventurers back to explore Pakistan’s mountains*

British Backpacker Society ranked Pakistan as the number one travel destination for 2018

Islamabad: Three young adventurers from the British Backpacker Society (BBS), which has ranked Pakistan as the number one travel destination for 2018, are back to explore the country’s breathtaking mountain scenery, meet its people and savour its traditional food.

Speaking to Gulf News, the BBS trio — Samuel Joynson, Adam Sloper and Michael Worrall — who have travelled to more than 101 countries, said Pakistan’s spectacular natural beauty and the amazing hospitality of its people brought them back.

“Pakistan is one of the most friendly and enchanting countries on earth,” said Joynson, one of the co-founders of BBS. “We have returned to see the charming regions that we missed the last time and to tell the world how much Pakistan has to offer visitors.”

He encouraged travellers to cast off their misperceptions and needless fears about visiting Pakistan. “In Pakistan, you will experience some of the greatest mountain scenery, phenomenal hospitality and great memories,” he said. “Which is the reason BBS recommends Pakistan as its number one travel destination for 2018.”

Sloper, 26, and Joynson, 27, visited Pakistan in 2016.

However Worall, who missed out on the earlier trip, is extremely excited.

“I have heard so many great things about Pakistan that I couldn’t wait to come,” he said.

The staggering range and sumptuousness of Pakistani cuisine has left him overwhelmed. “Pakistani food is incredible and I’ve become a big fan of the curries and bread [roti],” said Worrall. “The variety, flavour and spices used in the food are all are delicious,” added the 26-year-old.

Beyond the food and culture, what has also struck a chord with him is the generosity of Pakistanis.

“Wherever I have met people, in the city or out in the hills, they are so friendly and generous. They inquire after your welfare and ask how they can help you. It’s an amazing attitude,” he told Gulf News.

Worrall’s teammate Sloper was surprised at how delighted local Pakistanis are to meet a foreigner.

“This is what surprised me the most when I came two years ago. The people are exceptionally friendly and welcoming,” said Sloper. “I have returned with the two co-founders of the group to explore more of the northern mountainous regions and meet more people,” he said. “We have visited more than 100 countries but Pakistan offers the best mountain scenery we have ever seen. I genuinely think it is one of the most underrated travel destinations.”

*Changing perception*

Discussing the gloomy hue that many foreign media outlets paint of Pakistan, Sloper said, “If you go by what the Western media says, Pakistan seems like a very dangerous place, but the reality is different. As soon as you enter Pakistan, every kind of stereotype you clung to disappears very very quickly.”

Changing perception through travel is at the core of British Backpacker Society’s aim, an entity that has followers in the thousands online. The travel group offers unique perspectives on people and culture and inspires people to travel to rarely visited destinations in the developing world.

However, regarding the security concern that worries some tourists, Joynson has this advice: “You should certainly review travel advisories from respective governments, but also conduct independent research and speak to locals about the country’s situation before planning the visit.”

Last year, the trio earned huge appreciation after they ranked Pakistan as the number one travel destination.

“We are delighted that Pakistan government relaxed its tourist visa policy after claiming top spot on British Backpacker Society’s travel list,” Joynson shared, adding, “The global appreciation came in part after the article was published in Gulf News.”

*Crossing into China*
In 2017, the number of foreign tourists more than tripled to 1.75 million, according to Pakistan Tourism Development Corporation data.

The trio’s two-week journey began on a crisp mid-November evening when the three travellers crossed the Wagah Border to arrive in Pakistan.

“We were greeted with exceptional friendliness by the border staff and watched the fascinating border-closing ceremony at sunset,” Worrall said.

In Lahore, they were fascinated to see Badshahi Mosque and Lahore Fort — the epitome of Mughal architecture. After spending two days in Lahore meeting locals and savouring all the delicious food, they headed to the capital of Pakistan on November 14 in a train from Lahore Railway Station.

“The train was not on time but we had an amazing journey, sharing stories along with chai and biscuits with our carriage-mates,” Worrall beamed.

In Islamabad, the tourists spent most of their time hiking in the lush green Margalla Hills and enjoying food at the restaurants nestled in the hills. Finally, they geared up for the cold, icy northern region with warm jackets, gloves and boots before heading to the Chitral valley.

“As we entered the Chitral region, the scenery became more impressive, and the number of team selfies increased,” they said on Facebook with stunning photos.

Sharing the picture of tea brewing on a wood-fire, they said: “The mountain air is fresh, the tea is strong, and the team is ready to head even further into the dramatic Hindu Kush mountain range.”

In the chilly northern region, they also enjoyed a warm gathering and traditional dancing at a Kalash wedding ceremony. The team is now headed to Gilgit-Baltistan where three mountain ranges — the Himalaya, Karakoram and Hindu Kush — meet; and will then head to China crossing Khunjerab Pass, the highest border crossing in the world.

Places on the trio’s list:

Lahore

Rawalpindi

Islamabad

Chitral and Kalash Valleys

Shandur Pass

Gilgit

Khunjerab Pass








British Backpacker Society members say Pakistan’s spectacular natural beauty and amazing hospitality of the people brought them back. Photo by BBS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

lets keep breaking the wrong perceptions by having these testaments & endorsements from non-Pakistanis (and even many non-resident Pakistanis who fell for the negative hype & avoid visiting Pakistan) who prove most of Pakistan is not only safe but an absolute awesome experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Welcome to the Mountain Lodge Holiday Home Skardu Restaurant & Camping site Northern Pakistan , a new universe dedicated to the pleasure of the senses located in the heart of Skardu and facing the City.
View
























...


----------



## ghazi52

Visit Pakistan 2019
We have happy tourist on a happy donkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

In front of K2
Lucky people enjoying clear weather


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

2019 is the year of tourism in Pakistan







JASON BILLAM TRAVEL
Published on Mar 18, 2019

I explore Peshawar پېښور, Pakistan's City of Pashtuns. On a day trip from Islamabad, I dive into the historic Qissa Khwani Bazaar, trying the Kahwa (green tea) and talking to locals,, before stopping by some other iconic places such as the Mohabbat Khan Mosque






JASON BILLAM TRAVEL
Published on Mar 7, 2019

Islamabad, the capital city of Pakistan, is a relaxing and beautiful city with a few sights of interest. In this video, I explore some of its best known places, such as the Pakistan Monument, Faisal Mosque, Daman-e-koh, The Monal, and Itwar Bazar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clearly

Guys watch Drew Binsky - he’s in Pakistan rightnow! I’m hooked with his content, literally watched about 50 vids, his experiences and story telling style is so interesting.

Foodrangers series starting next week saturday. I’ll be honest I don’t find him particular genuine, he seems over excited and just has a very fake style overall. But anybody visiting my country is a guest and I dont want anybody to get discouraged.

Lastly, Female Traveller Travellight is visiting soon for a whole month, I’m excited about her coverage, she has great editing style.


----------



## ghazi52

Drew Binsky ... Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

South Asia's Oldest City? (Peshawar, Pakistan)


----------



## ghazi52

*Trying PAKISTANI Street Food in KARACHI |*
Biryani, Nihari, Gajar Ka Halwa
Dana Wang










*What is PAKISTAN REALLY LIKE? |*
Frozen Lakes, Suspension Bridge & 
Local Food in HUNZA


----------



## ghazi52

*Why Pakistan Can Become the #1 Travel Destination in the World*




Eva zu Beck
Published on Apr 4, 2019


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

ghazi52 said:


> *Why Pakistan Can Become the #1 Travel Destination in the World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva zu Beck
> Published on Apr 4, 2019


Its not that easy


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan.........


----------



## ghazi52

...

I went to PAKISTAN First Impression of ISLAMABAD


----------



## ghazi52

..







*Eva zu Beck*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Climbing Trango Tower.
Trango Tower located in the vicinity of Baltoro Glacier Shigar.








__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Italians Visit PAKISTAN!!*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

This Chinese Girl is Travelling via Bicycle
Marsha Jean


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Fledgingwings

Pakistan in colour,for real,in person.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

3 MUTTON LEGS Spicy Masala + Late Night STREET FOOD in 
*Karachi, Pakistan!*


----------



## ghazi52

*DESI LIFE OF PAKISTAN *

MARK WIENS on Village Food Of Pakistan






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Street Food in Waziristan - FORMER WAR ZONE - 
Street Food Journey to Miranshah, Pakistan 
- VERY RARE


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Toward the hot fountain from chitral. The way is something quench and there is some kacha. This at the distance of 45 km from chitral is a very wonderful place, here we get some hot water springs from the bottom of the mountain, which is probably hot because of the more amount of sulfur in the mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Foreign Tourists trekking in Hunza.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chief monks from South Korea pray at Bhamala Stupa - one of the oldest Buddhist religious monuments in Haripur, Pakistan, in the backdrop of River Haro and grassy hills. Image Credit - Sana Jamal











......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Watching all these travel bloggers makes me want to visit Pakistan. We, overseas Pakistanis, tend to forget how amazing of a place it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Arab journalist...


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*British Backpacker Society is all there to welcome and show solidarity with* British Pakistanis *at concordia* K2 trek .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Affanakad0t.

ghazi52 said:


>


This family is amazing. I loved their videos. Sadly they didnt get the no of views like mark weins or food ranger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Affanakad0t. said:


> This family is azming. I loved their videos. Sadly they didnt get the no of views like mark weins or food ranger.


They are not popular. Look at thier subscribers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Emirati vlogger falls 'in love with Pakistan and its incredible people'*








Facebook/Khalid Al Ameri (@khalidalameri)/Screenshots via The News

A travel vlogger from the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Khalid Al Ameri, is the latest traveller to fall "in love with Pakistan and its incredible people", as he claimed in a new video shared on social media.

Swept away by Pakistan's beauty, Al Ameri's video shows him touring Islamabad, visiting shopping malls, interacting with people, and enjoying tea at a _chai dhaba_ (roadside cafe).

Showing his massive fan following the country's hidden beauty, the vlogger said: "One of the greatest lessons I have learned from this trip is don't always believe what the media tells you about a country or a community.






Facebook/Khalid Al Ameri (@khalidalameri)/Screenshots 

"Visit for yourself, see for yourself and more often than not you will be surprised by the kindness, beauty and hospitality you will experience," he tells his more than two million Facebook fans and almost 850,000 Instagram followers in a video titled 'The Truth About Pakistan'.

—_See the video at the end of this story!_

Al Ameri explained how his perspective about Pakistan took a 180-degree turn soon after he landed.

In the video filmed by internet sensation, he can be seen wandering around the federal capital and getting enchanted by the scenic landscapes, the rich culture, and the warmth of the people who welcomed him to the country with open arms.







"The people and the country are incredible mashAllah," he said.

"When I told people I was coming to Islamabad in Pakistan, everyone had their perception of what this city was going to look like. But I can tell you one thing. Their perception is completely different from the reality that I saw today," he said.





Facebook/Khalid Al Ameri (@khalidalameri)/Screenshots via The News

In fact, he was awed at how a small tea stall owner refused to take money from him because he was Pakistan's 'guest'.

"I have been inspired by the people I’ve met that have built this city into what it is today. That want to represent a Pakistan of tomorrow. And that, is what makes this country, and its people, truly, truly special," he added.

Ending the video, Al Ameri uttered a chirpy "Shukriya Pakistan!"







The vlogger also met President Dr Arif Alvi and took a picture with him that he shared on his Instagram.



THE TRUTH ABOUT PAKISTAN

I have fallen in love with Pakistan and its incredible people, this is why...One of the greatest lessons I have learned from this trip is don't always believe what the media tells you about a country or a community, visit for yourself, see for yourself and more often than not you will be surprised by the kindness, beauty and hospitality you will experience.Pakistan Zindabad, much love and God bless.Instagram: @khalidalameri Group: Khalid's World GroupMusic by Ikson & CelDro Music

Posted by Khalid Al Ameri on Wednesday, 15 January 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Al-zakir

A Bd biker in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir




----------



## ghazi52

After Mark Wiens and Trevor James, Mikey Chen has made it to Pakistan too!









..



*BONE MARROW Biryani & TRADITIONAL BREAKFAST in Karachi Pakistan | Pakistan Street Food Tour*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

Sindh police!!! what a bunch of lying toffers.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


>


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar









GB


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

Northern Pakistan in the midst of the Karakoram. Smiling face with heart-shaped eyes

Credit: Johannes L. Dyhre


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://twitter.com/GERinPAK4youth']Marion Pfennigs
@GERinPAK4youth[/URL]

When there are no flights out to a tropical paradise, just hike to one...most fun morning I had in a long time #IslamabadDiaries


----------



## ghazi52

Wouter Plomp
@NLAmbPlomp
Today trail 6 of ever green & beautiful #MargallaHills : we walked 13 km for over 4 hours and met only 3 people: pretty good for #SocialDistancing thanks @gilmour_wendy













11:51 AM · May 17, 2020

https://twitter.com/intent/like?ref...n.579081/page-56&tweet_id=1262048114455781379


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## airmarshal

ghazi52 said:


>



He wasnt appreciative of the country as a tourist destination and I dont disagree with him. We lack tourist infrastructure. He was specially very critical of Karachi. Its a very sad reflcction of what mess we have made of the biggest city of the country.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Vlog | Sri Lankan girl visits Quaid-e-Azam Tomb in Karachi *


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Eating Paan | VR at Lucky One Mall*
Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Vlog |
My first Sindhi Pakistani Wedding | *Mehndi Day *


----------



## Path-Finder

======================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

@Foxtrot Alpha sorry, I managed to sort it out. all good.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

* Lahore Defence Raya Golf & Country Club *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dark1

Wow foreigners are given such royal treatment in Pakistan, while the 12 m who visit India every year are just treated like domestic tourists or as cash cows..


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

@WebMaster @Horus respectfully can't this be a pinned thread? we need foreigners to visit don't we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Dark1 said:


> Wow foreigners are given such royal treatment in Pakistan, while the 12 m who visit India every year are just treated like domestic tourists or as cash cows..




No they are not....at least that was not the case around a decade back..Foreign tourists are always treated as VIPs..especially in known foreign hangouts .Foreign female tourists were still facing issues around a half a decade back...though things may have improved since then


Solid picture thread


----------



## ghazi52

.



*Pakistan's 1 CHAPLI KEBAB -*
*Ultimate Pakistani Street Food in Peshawar! *
QASIM & JALIL CHAPLI KABAB

Feb 21, 2021


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A German tourist Britta explore Pakistan. 
Location : Ushu Valley
© Britta







.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tourist's At Dean's Hotel Peshawar, Circa 1965.

© McCallister Family

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Street Food in Pakistan - KARACHI'S #1 SUPER BURGER + BIRYANI!!*


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Food Street ...... Burns Road.....................*


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> A German tourist Britta explore Pakistan.
> Location : Ushu Valley
> © Britta
> 
> 
> View attachment 727208
> 
> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 727209


Link?


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> A German tourist Britta explore Pakistan.
> Location : Ushu Valley
> © Britta
> 
> 
> View attachment 727208
> 
> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 727209


Link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Path-Finder said:


> Link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



May I ask you why you need a link for photo.


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> May I ask you why you need a link for photo.


I just want to see what else she has posted.


----------



## ghazi52

Path-Finder said:


> I just want to see what else she has posted.



Okay, I will try to get it.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

Coley Nick from Budapest, Hungary in Karimabad Hunza Valley of Pakistan for exploring #BeautifulPakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

Joe Hattab is one of the top Arab vloggers with over 7.5m subscribers. He has travelled widely, and was in Pakistan not long ago. In this video he is asked to name the country that has the best cuisine in the world. His answer: Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ivana & Steve Lahore fort , Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

European tourists take a walk at Lahore’s Shalimar Gardens,
Date: 1966

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It Is a Picture Of Real Hippies Enjoying a Few Puffs Of Hashish On The Roof a Cheap Hotel In Peshawar, 1972 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Family at the Entrance of Deans Hotel - Peshawar in 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Khyber Pass, 1976 (c).







The hippie trail is the name given to the overland journey taken by members of the hippie subculture and others from the mid-1950's to the late 1970's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> European tourists take a walk at Lahore’s Shalimar Gardens,
> Date: 1966
> 
> View attachment 734405



Back in those days, Pakistan was not riyasat medina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta To Peshawar, Circa 1981.

Western Tourists Bus Top Deck Travel Overland London To Kathmandu Bus Parked For Breakfast Near Quetta.

© Craig Bonner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sikh Yatrees in Lahore Fort

2:18 PM · Apr 20, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Visit of Buddhist Monks from Siri Lanka to Lahore Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Hammam, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

German vlogger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

BATMAN said:


> Back in those days, Pakistan was not riyasat medina.


so Pakistan was riasat e las vegas back then? or is that what you wish it to be? what a cretin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thai Tourist In Peshawar, 1989 (c).


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

1946-50


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A tourist group from Poland enjoyed the hot day in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ULTIMATE STREET FOOD IN PAKISTAN 🇵🇰 RAMADAN NIGHT MARKET IN ISLAMABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*EXTREME STREET FOOD IN KARACHI -- Pakistan Travel

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View From The Near Top Of The Khyber Pass, April 1971.

© Greg Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Princess Diana poses with Khyber Rifles officers near the historic Khyber Pass, where she went to see the Pakistan-Afghan border.

Princess Diana was visiting the frontier province on her last part of a four-day Pakistan visit, September 1991.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Western tourists enjoying a few rounds at a restaurant Karachi’s Tariq Road, 1975.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

the hotel looks so good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Darra Adam Khel, Circa 1980's.

Famous Arms Market, So when the British were coming to look before they were wearing shalwar kameez in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Liverpool Contingent taken on the Khyber Pass on September 12th 1969.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

NO, I’M NOT READY 🛑 A strange thing happened to me last night. A female British-Pakistani journalist reached out, for what I thought was a piece promoting western YouTubers and our growing interest in Pakistan for Al Jazeera. It’s the second time we’d been in touch and I told her I was happy to get involved. After a few exchanges though, I realised that the piece she wanted to do was not for a media outlet but for a brand new youtube channel (still to be created) and that it was an honest deep-dive into the social commentary on a topic with a definite negative slant. If you follow my YouTube channel and have seen my “Pakistan: Top 5 Things I Love & Hate” video … well it was one of those ‘hates’. Once I realised that I kindly said no thank you. Pakistan’s reputation has it tough enough. Most of the world views Pakistan so suspiciously, so negatively … and like a terrorist country. I prefer not to shine a light on anything negative when there is so much beauty and goodness to share. Don’t get me wrong. Pakistan isn’t a perfect country to live in, especially for a single, western female. But I’ve realised through my travels in Balochistan that my soul and my spirit are happiest helping to change the outside world’s view and perceptions of Pakistan. At least for right now. And when I’m ready to talk about something sensitive, I will. OH, and something unexpected came out of all this. I’ve removed that ‘love & hate’ vlog and every other random video that was “off-brand” for my channel: ‘Luxury Travel & Hidden Gems’. Gone is the Lahore orange line metro, a Karachi bus ride with the DodoExplorers, street life, and others. Soon I’ll start sharing “expat life” vlogs but until my visa is approved and I have an apartment I’ll remember to keep my content true to what I love sharing most. I’m thankful to last night’s exchange for putting me back on track, too. Just another unexpected gift from Pakistan ❤

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1963

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tariq road, Karachi in 1980's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1974, Khyber Pass..


----------



## ghazi52

1971, 
View From The Near Top Of The Khyber Pass, April 1971.

© Greg Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

Princess Diana and Pakistan had a great bond. She visited Pakistan many times including for charitable work mostly arranged by his friend cricket legend Imran Khan who made Free Cancer hospitals. Diana is deeply admired in Pakistani society.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1970's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

*FOREIGNER TRY SINDHRI MANGOES / THE QUEEN OF MANGOES / PAKISTAN FOOD VLOG*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


>


this is OLD and I posted it almost 2 years ago now.


----------



## Shazzad123

ghazi52 said:


> Princess Diana and Pakistan had a great bond. She visited Pakistan many times including for charitable work mostly arranged by his friend cricket legend Imran Khan who made Free Cancer hospitals. Diana is deeply admired in Pakistani society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 759696


Princess Diana use to date Hasnat Khan so this is the reason


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1978, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Former English Wicket Keeper Jack Russell is surrounded by public as he is drawing sketches in Peshawar, Cricket World Cup 1996.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1982 Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bab-E-Khyber Gate Khyber Pass, February 1970.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinasun

*Why Pakistan Can Become the #1 Travel Destination in the World




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Sher

ghazi52 said:


> 1982 Peshawar
> 
> View attachment 771918


Welcome to Pakistan
As a kid growing up in Pakistan, I used to regularly see western tourists without security roaming freely. We want to get to that state again, so tourists feel free & secure.


----------



## ghazi52

KLM Midway House Karachi in 1960's








These posts make me wonder what we were and where we have descended.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> These posts make me wonder what we were and where we have descended.



We are headed exactly where we are planning to go, by intention, clearly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Chickistan—Michelle Lamphere Talks About Being One of Nine Women Riding Pakistan - Expedition Portal Motorcycle


Chickistan is a women-only tour offered by Moin Khan of adifferentagenda.com in Pakistan. Moin lived in the US for several years and now lives and operates his company in Pakistan, offering a variety of tours for men and women.



expeditionportal.com





*Chickistan—Michelle Lamphere Talks About Being One of Nine Women Riding Pakistan*
Heather Lea / October 4th, 2021

A week ago, I arrived in Rapid City, South Dakota. Michelle Lamphere—author ofThe Butterfly Route, organizer ofBlack Hills Film Moto Festival, and part-founder ofRev Sisters—graciously picked me up at the airport. Michelle owns the Chalet Motel in Custer and had invited me to spend almost three weeks there on a self-imposed writer’s retreat, working on my book project.
On our forty-minute drive back to the motel, I asked Michelle about a recent trip she’d taken to Pakistan, called_Chickistan_. She told me she’d had an incredible time riding there with nine other females. I thought her impressions of the country and its riding scene would make an enlightening interview.
*Was this an organized trip with a local tour company or an American company?*
Chickistan is a women-only tour offered by Moin Khan of_adifferentagenda.com_in Pakistan. Moin lived in the US for several years and now lives and operates his company in Pakistan, offering a variety of tours for men and women. He does a fantastic job of customizing the tour for his clients.




*How did Chickistan come about?*
Liza Miller, host of theMotorcycles and Misfitspodcast and founder of theRe-Cycle Garage, went to Pakistan in 2015 as a guest of Moin’s, and the two decided to work together to create a specific tour for women. The first Chickistan tour was held in 2017 and hosted 12 women.
At the request of the participants in 2017 and again this year, Moin incorporated some special sites on the route. He coordinated a visit to a woman-owned-and-staffed furniture-making and homebuilding business. We were able to visit some local schools, including a hostel for young women attending university courses online. A rug-making factory stop was added so that we could support the local women weavers.








*What made you decide to go?*
I met Liza through Women Riders World Relay(WRWR) when we both joined the seven-member administrative team that created the relay. In 2018, she invited me to the 2019 Chickistan tour, and I signed up immediately. But with the workload we were both facing in our personal lives, and with supporting WRWR, she asked Moin to postpone the tour until 2020. And well, we know how 2020 turned out. So the tour was pushed to 2021.
*How long was the trip in weeks?*
We rode for two weeks. This route was different than the first Chickistan tour, which was also a two-week tour.
*How many miles?*
Surprisingly, or perhaps not for people who have ridden internationally, we didn’t cover that many miles. We rode approximately 1,300 miles.
*How many people were on the trip, and were they all female?*
Nine American women participated in the tour. Moin personally led the rides each day. We were accompanied by his crew—a team of four—as well as a friend of his. We were also supported by a three-man team from Atlas Honda, the manufacturer of the Honda CB150F motorcycles we rode.




*How close did you get to Afghanistan? How did that feel?*
For the majority of the two weeks—perhaps 10 days—we were within 50 miles of Afghanistan at all times. Near the end of the trip, we spent time in a village just six miles from the Afghani border.
With the situation changing so rapidly just before we went to Pakistan, I wasn’t sure what to expect. I thought we might see some refugees in some of the cities we passed through, but we didn’t. It appeared to be life as normal in the places we visited.
*Where, if ever, did you feel unsafe?*
I never felt unsafe. In fact, quite the opposite. While I’ve traveled to more than 70 countries, I cannot recall ever having visited a country where the locals went [so] out of their way to stop and welcome us to their country. Crowds often gathered around us at fuel and photo stops. Cars would follow us on the roads and match our pace so they could roll down their windows and wave or shout “Welcome to Pakistan!” in perfect English.








*How did local women react to seeing you on bikes?*
As sometimes happens when you’re completely covered in protective gear, we were at times mistaken for men. When we removed our helmets or started talking, we could see locals doing double-takes. Women seemed interested in what we were doing and would smile.
*How many women ride there?*
Other than in Islamabad, we didn’t see many women riding except as pillions. I understand it’s not very common in rural areas for women to ride. If a family can afford a vehicle at all, oftentimes, they may only have one motorcycle as the transport for the entire family. So the man of the family will usually ride, and other family members are pillions.
Our group was lucky enough to meet withZenith Irfanwhen we arrived in Islamabad. Zenith is known in Pakistan as “Motorcycle Girl.” She had a movie by that name made about her becoming the first Pakistani woman to ride across her country on a motorcycle. Zenith challenged some social norms when she made that journey in 2015 and continues to inspire the women of Pakistan.








*Is there a stigma toward local female riders?*
I didn’t see any of that, but we spent most of our time in rural areas of Pakistan.
In 2015 when Zenith rode through her country, she experienced stigma because she was one of the first women in Pakistan to get her motorcycle license and was definitely the first to be so visible to other Pakistanis.
I’m sure it still exists, which might be playing a role in the low number of female riders in Pakistan. But that’s why it’s so important to share stories of women like Zenith and other women in Pakistan—and for foreign women to travel respectfully in Pakistan too.
*Is there a stigma toward foreign female riders?*
I didn’t feel any stigma toward us as female riders. If anything, I felt very welcomed and accepted as a female traveler and motorcyclist.
We had the great fortune to meetRosie Gabrielle, a well-known YouTube adventure motorcycle traveler, while we were in Gilgit-Baltistan. Rosie has spent a great deal of time in Pakistan and now lives there. She seems to be very well received by locals.
*How did the men react to you in the more conservative areas?*
The most conservative area of the country that we encountered was on the western edge of our route, nearest to Afghanistan. We could visibly see the difference in the appearance of locals in the ways they dressed. In that part of Pakistan, they were more reserved. They would openly stare but not approach us. I’m sure a group of nine women riding motorcycles challenged some of their social norms. I believe it was an opportunity for growth for them and us. I wanted to be respectful of their culture and country while I was a guest in Pakistan, so I acted accordingly. At the same time, I wanted locals to see that women are capable and equal to men in their ability to ride and handle themselves in a foreign country.




*What was the most compelling interaction you had with a local?*
On our first day, we rode out of Islamabad early in the morning to avoid rush-hour traffic. We made our way up into the Murree Hills and found a roadside café for breakfast. As we sat enjoying our_chai_, a man approached our group, followed by his wife and two small children. He welcomed us to his country and asked where we were from. A few members of our group said that we were from the United States. He seemed surprised. We exchanged a few pleasantries, and after a couple of minutes, he hesitated. I thought perhaps he was searching his mind for a word in English. But that wasn’t it. He wanted to ask a question; he wondered why Americans thought everyone from his country was a terrorist. I felt like I’d been punched in the gut. A few of our group sat in silence, not knowing what to say. Others said that it was mostly the media that fed that perception. And finally, someone else said we, as a group, didn’t feel that way, and that was precisely why we had all chosen to come and see Pakistan for ourselves. He smiled and thanked us for coming to his country.
*Would you go back?*
In a heartbeat. I’m already looking at routes to ride the next time I go.








*Favorite moments of enlightenment?*
Somewhere between Gilgit and Gahkuch, a motorcyclist waved at Moin as they passed on the road. They said hello at a police checkpoint a few miles later. Moin explained he was leading our group of American women on a motorcycle tour through northeastern Pakistan. The local man, Arif, invited us to his small farm in the village of Sherqillah for a rest and refreshments. We followed him across the river and through the village to a lovely garden flanked by a stone wall and a stream. Arif and his family hosted us with an impromptu picnic of just-picked walnuts, pomegranates, and grapes, with freshly baked bread, homemade butter and cheeses, and hot _chai_. He and his family were very kind and excited, open to hearing how nine American women had arrived in his small corner of the world. His perfect English, warm handshake, and smile made us all feel so welcome. As friendly as people are in the USA, that kind of genuine hospitality and trust in our fellow man isn’t something we see much of anymore—a sad truth about our modern world. This encounter was even more special to find that sort of kindness and openness far from home—a place that we, as Americans, know so little about and have such a distrust for.









_Our No Compromise Clause: We carefully screen all contributors to make sure they are independent and impartial. We never have and never will accept advertorial, and we do not allow advertising to influence our product or destination reviews._







*Heather Lea*
Heather Lea has traveled to over 60 countries, 40 of which were on a BMW F 800 GS during a 708-day round-the-world motorcycle adventure with now-husband, Dave Sears (Trip Blog: Riding Full Circle). Heather has been a freelance writer for over twenty-five years and a book and magazine editor for more than fifteen. Aside from Expedition Portal, her stories can be found in Overland Journal, Canadian Geographic, Kootenay Mountain Culture, and Canadian Alpine Journal. She loves doing anything in the backcountry, including backpacking, four-wheel-driving, ski touring, and climbing. Heather is a Canadian now living in Bellingham, WA. Find her on Instagram @writer_heather_lea or on Facebook @heatherleawriter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> KLM Midway House Karachi in 1960's
> 
> View attachment 780656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These posts make me wonder what we were and where we have descended.



This decline is in every field! Nations get better. We got worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neurath

The reason Karachi had so many foreign tourists in the 60s and 70s and why so many of them have their pictures here in this thread is that it served as a major transportation hub between the East and West. We have only declined in all these years. Today Dubai has that role, and to be frank to them, they seized their opportunity and played the game like any other country would've. Sad to see the state of Karachi today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hippies On The Way To Pakistan From Afghanistan, 1968 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Cecil Hotel , Murree in 1964 
Courtesy : P. Stemme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Path-Finder said:


>


bhai koi karachi ka kachra saaf ker de khuda ka wasta


----------



## Path-Finder

Imran Khan said:


> bhai koi karachi ka kachra saaf ker de khuda ka wasta


you are joking, phutto is alive and that's all that matters.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Garam Chashma "Hotsprings" Road, Chitral, North-West Frontier, 1979 (c).
early Berghaus rucksack.
© Julian Gearing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Imran Khan said:


> bhai koi karachi ka kachra saaf ker de khuda ka wasta


Ye kachra bhi Punjabion ne dala hai

It's a Punjabi conspiracy


----------



## ghazi52

"Kathmandu to London" Snot double deckker bus through the Quetta & Baluchistan desert towards Iran in 1985.

The place is called Chiatar 76 near Dalbandin, Disst, Chagai......

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI
I was WARNED NOT TO COME PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Kurt Caz on the beach in Karachi


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Considering all the motorways being built, Bus travel is probably the best way to attract tourists that want to get around to all the tourist attractions in comfort.

I hope bus operators are always looking at innovative bus services around the world, like this one in the US; between DC and NYC. It features motion canceling seats, expresso drinks, and super fast WiFi. For service in Pakistan, IMHO, they should offer Noise cancelling headphones for these high end services, for noise inside and outside the bus, if that is something a passenger desires.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Apollon

Im sure Pakistan has much to offer but i dont know if its save to go there for a european. We hear alot of stuff here about Taliban, terror attacks and political instability. We also see alot of demonstrations in Pakistan that turn violent and its hard to judge of western tourists would be save in such a situation, when hotels get stormed or something like that.


----------



## FuturePAF

Apollon said:


> Im sure Pakistan has much to offer but i dont know if its save to go there for a european. We hear alot of stuff here about Taliban, terror attacks and political instability. We also see alot of demonstrations in Pakistan that turn violent and its hard to judge of western tourists would be save in such a situation, when hotels get stormed or something like that.



The perception (and however much is reality) is something the government will have to address, but for that matter there are demonstrators that get heated around the world.

What your thinking of sounds like Afghanistan of the last twenty years, and even there doesn’t seem to be anymore fighting, only sporadic attacks by dead enders.

What do you suggest would change that perception?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

Apollon said:


> Im sure Pakistan has much to offer but i dont know if its save to go there for a european. We hear alot of stuff here about Taliban, terror attacks and political instability. We also see alot of demonstrations in Pakistan that turn violent and its hard to judge of western tourists would be save in such a situation, when hotels get stormed or something like that.



This is where extensive marketing comes into play. 

The truth is that Pakistan is no longer facing regular terrorist attacks. Violent protests are less frequent than they are in Paris or London - yet the world flocks to these cities. The only time a hotel was targeted in Pakistan was by Al Queda in 2008, during the height of the terrorism against Pakistan. 

We need to focus on marketing and changing the narrative so that Pakistan is no longer seen that way. We are starting off on that journey, it'll take years and years to change the perception.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Apollon

FuturePAF said:


> The perception (and however much is reality) is something the government will have to address, but for that matter there are demonstrators that get heated around the world.
> 
> What your thinking of sounds like Afghanistan of the last twenty years, and even there doesn’t seem to be anymore fighting, only sporadic attacks by dead enders.
> 
> What do you suggest would change that perception?



Thats the thing, in Europe thats the only perception we have about Pakistan. If you want change that you need to create positive news. Make PR for your country. Show what it offers, create positive image. Maybe first via influencers. Also invest much into security.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

I hope someone goes through all the locations influencers have traveled in Pakistan in all the most popular Youtube videos, and assessed the road conditions to get to these locations.

If any road improvements need to be done to get to these locations it should be done ASAP, as well as added to a large map at nearby bus terminals and airports and main metro bus stations; so local and foreign tourists know of all the local attractions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

313ghazi said:


> This is where extensive marketing comes into play.
> 
> The truth is that Pakistan is no longer facing regular terrorist attacks. Violent protests are less frequent than they are in Paris or London - yet the world flocks to these cities. The only time a hotel was targeted in Pakistan was by Al Queda in 2008, during the height of the terrorism against Pakistan.
> 
> We need to focus on marketing and changing the narrative so that Pakistan is no longer seen that way. We are starting off on that journey, it'll take years and years to change the perception.


One thing that bugs me bad... freeloader youtubers.... these people need to pay...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

denel said:


> One thing that bugs me bad... freeloader youtubers.... these people need to pay...


A lot of people are saying that. I heard somewhere it is considered polite in Iran to not accept payment from a guest at least twice. I know we have a similar odd unwritten vibe in our culture.

shopkeepers need to realise tourists are as much there to spend money as they are to visit.

-------

found a wiki page about it - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taarof

we do the exact same thing in AJK, although i've been told some punjabi are more direct and don't - not sure if that's true or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

denel said:


> One thing that bugs me bad... freeloader youtubers.... these people need to pay...


Don't worry. If these foreign tourists become regular visitors, they will eventually get scammed.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## denel

QUOTE="313ghazi, post: 13484941, member: 183564"]
A lot of people are saying that. I heard somewhere it is considered polite in Iran to not accept payment from a guest at least twice. I know we have a similar odd unwritten vibe in our culture.

shopkeepers need to realise tourists are as much there to spend money as they are to visit.

-------

found a wiki page about it - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taarof

we do the exact same thing in AJK, although i've been told some punjabi are more direct and don't - not sure if that's true or not.
[/QUOTE]
Yes it is correct; however - in iran it is true if they recognise you are an outsider but only outside of cities. Otherwise it is business as usual. Always must pay. During my trip there, same happened but i know and i would insist that it is not right - plead ignorance and profusely thank them for their hospitality.

One blogger - he notes he will always pay because most street vendors are earning a living and it is not right in principle to take advantage of such hospitality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom_Cruise

More from Kurt











Have to say it but Hyderabad looks like a shithole 💩

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

Tom_Cruise said:


> More from Kurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say it but Hyderabad looks like a shithole 💩


Ye he clearly felt uncomfortable, dale philips is in Pakistan right now, can’t wait for his videos to come out.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tom_Cruise said:


> More from Kurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say it but Hyderabad looks like a shithole 💩


Hyderabad? Bro even Karachi is a giant trash can and lahore is turning into one.
A) Uncivilised chutiya public who will ride a 2 crore car but will throw shit on the road.
B) Chutiya govt and pathetic waste management.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1966

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Metropol Hotel Karachi in 1960's..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1970's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


>


Are these folks paying ... I hope they are not free loading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1963-Tourist Outside Deans Hotel, Peshawar Saddar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fioril

This looks a bit concerning.
After 2:20 , somebody told him there is a uranium/nuclear project going on in the city ( Multan ).


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Beach 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Video blew up, comment section is filled with disgusting Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Path-Finder said:


>


Visits Pakistan while sporting an Arkansas razorback shirt


----------



## untitled

WinterFangs said:


> Video blew up, comment section is filled with disgusting Indians


Too many Unklean Kumars in that thread


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Road Junction - westward for the border at Kila Safed, Balochistan in 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Like many foreigners, when you hear the word ‘Pakistan’ the first thing that comes to mind is: Is it safe?

The media always portrays this country in a negative way. Like anyone travelling to Pakistan for the first time, one of the biggest issues was telling my family where I was going. News of my upcoming trip was often received with a moment of silence on the phone before I would hear a reaction.

Within a couple of days of landing in Pakistan I was confused. What I was experiencing was not supposed to be like this. Everyone outside of this country will tell you what a dangerous place Pakistan is, yet I had never been so warmly greeted by total strangers in a foreign country. I was treated with overwhelming generosity, kindness and hospitality. The other stuff the media focuses on is there but you have to go looking for it. What I experienced was completely at odds with my expectations.

The traffic is the craziest you will ever see but the locals have awesome driving skills. Many things defy logic, but this country defies expectations at every turn. That’s what makes it such an amazing travel destination.

It is also worth remembering that Pakistan was also a tourist destination before 9/11, something the media never talk about. Research reveals that the country was the second most popular place in the world for mountain climbing prior to 9/11. Five of the world’s 14 peaks above 8,000 meters in height are located in Pakistan.

I have now been to Pakistan 9 times and this alone tells you how safe and wonderful this country is. In 2018 two guests from Australia came with me and had the same wonderful experience I had over the years.
Will I go back? I am already planning the next trip – _Insha Allah_.

*Andrea Francolini*
Award winning photographer based in Australia.
_@afrancolini_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has been of the most interesting places I have ever visited. Blessed with a cornucopia of sites of outstanding natural beauty such as the Karakoram Mountains and inhabited by unique and culturally diverse communities, the region enticed both my spirit and analytical mind. 

Being a geoscientist and avid alpinist, the Northern Areas of Gilgit-Baltistan provided me with many opportunities to explore both important scientific issues related to glacial dynamics and climate change as well as skyrocketing mountains such as Yukshin Gardan Sar. 

Despite the extreme climate and harsh environment, the people of Gilgit-Baltistan have been living a self-reliant and frugal existence, practising subsistence agriculture and transhumance, and incorporating social harmony, environmental sustainability, and spiritual sophistication in their day-to-day life adaptive and philanthropic practices which I value and try to promote in my professional life. 

In Pakistan, I have found many hospitable, intelligent, and kind people, delicious food and a genuine human connection and interpersonal experience – the kind that you rarely find in the West. 

I salute the government of Pakistan’s continuous efforts towards promoting and safeguarding tourism in the region and I look forward to returning to the Northern Areas in the near future for more exploration.

*Sergiu Jiduc*
Founder, The Karakoram Anomaly Project Fellow, Royal Geographical Society with IBG Explorer, National Geographic Society. 
_@sergiujiduc_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_A five-week journey through Pakistan in spring 2018 in search of the most beautiful face to ski on the planet_

The expedition began with a photograph seen by Thomas Delfino in a library book. A mountain so steep, so full of icy spines and flutes, a face so beautiful and eye catching that he became obsessed with it and threw himself into research to find what it was exactly : 

The Biacherahi North Tower in Pakistan's Karakoram range. Altitude : 5880m. Has it ever been climbed ? No one even knows. When he talked about it with his friend and fellow snowboard freerider Zak Mills, he discovered that Mills himself was also fascinated by this very same mighty tower. And so, Thomas gathered the best group of people to set up an expedition to get at least to the bottom of that mountain, hoping to maybe ascend and ski on it, as well as ride other mountains along the way. 

To access this incredibly remote face, one must start hiking from Askole, a tiny Pakistani village, onto the vastly unknown Nobande Sobande glacier. The crew received help from the Balti porters before being left in complete isolation for almost three weeks, pulling sleds full of dehydrated food, tents and propane to melt the snow, solar panels for the camera equipments, sleeping bags, and mountain gear. The many challenges included moving camp almost every day, acclimatation to high altitude, battery, gas and food management, freezing nights, dealing with extreme mental and physical tiredness, avoiding crevasses and avalanche hazards, and of course ski beautiful, steep and committed lines without any room for mistakes. 

On top of that, the expedition set off to pass the mythic Skam La, a difficult to hike 5630m high pass in order to join the Sim Gang glacier and the further Snow Lake area, one of the most beautiful places in the world. To come back to Askole the crew then came down the Biafo glacier, closing a loop of 150km by foot and by skis. 

A true adventure encapsulated in the movie Zabardast, produced by Picture Organic Clothing in association with Almo Film.
Then, a smaller fraction of the group went on to visit Islamabad and traveled by trains and buses to discover the real Pakistan. They found a way to rent 125cc motorbikes and escaped towards the hills and the lakes, camping in villages and meeting with the locals.

*Jérôme Tanon*
Photographer and filmmaker.
_@jerometanon_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

When I told my folks I was going to Pakistan, they thought I was putting my life at risk and I should reconsider going. I still went, and I’m glad I did. I was able to meet a country of people welcoming me in their homes, inviting me over for tea and food, had their families meet me and provided me with a place to stay, all because they felt honored to have me as a guest, and they wanted me to have the best time. Hospitality and warm smiles is what I experienced everywhere. 

What really blew me away was the beautiful mountainous landscape in Gilgit-Baltistan and KP. I didn’t have to hike or anything – I was surrounded by mountains from the moment I entered Gilgit-Baltistan. It is so breathtaking that it is hard to take it in all at once! I felt safe and am still mind blown by how many beautiful places there are in Pakistan and how kind everyone is. 

When I hear about Pakistan on the news from now on, this is what I am going to remember.

*Dana Wang*
Vlogger from Sydney, Australia.
_@bydanawang _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

WinterFangs said:


>



This guy really did a good job, made us Pakistanis, and Karachites as well proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491749652051357699

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Once Martin @Mulvey and I finished eating the best Biryani ever, We went on a hotel hunt that didn't go as planned... 






To get out of Hyderabad we decided to take the easiest way back to Karachi. Which was by train.






Orangi Town, Pakistans Biggest hood.
"This will be my last Pakistan Video, as always thank you guys for watching."
(Kurt Caz)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491749652051357699

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1974


----------



## ghazi52

Tourists gathered outside a Tourist Information Office in Karachi’s PECHS area in 1972.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Foreign tourists find Swat valley historically rich​
February 15, 2022







Tourists visit a Buddhist site in Swat. — Dawn

SWAT: Foreign tourists have termed Pakistan the safest and most attractive country of the world, saying its people are highly hospitable.

Tourists from France and Austria, who visited Swat on Monday, said that they found the valley not only beautiful but also historically rich.

Joseph Ponzevera, a tourist who visited Swat by riding a bicycle from France, said that he was amazed by the hospitality and friendly behaviour of the people of Pakistan.


> Visitors from France and Austria praise locals’ hospitality



“I started my journey from France. After visiting 10 countries, I entered Pakistan from Iran. I found Pakistani people very friendly,” he told _Dawn_. He added that schoolchildren and their teachers accorded a warm welcome on him in Swat.

The tourist said that Swat was not only beautiful but the archaeological monuments in the valley were also amazing.

Vincent Thomas, another tourist from France who visited Pakistan in his van, also praised the people of Pakistan.

He said that Pakistan was a perfect destination for tourists.

“The country has everything to offer to tourists. The beautiful warm plains, high peaks and thousands of years of history make Pakistan the most attractive country for international tourists,” he said. He added that he was welcomed everywhere by local people.

Both the tourists said that they would stay in Pakistan for few days and would leave for India and from there would go to Nepal.

Diane B Didi, a backpacker from Austria who visited Swat alone, also admired the peaceful environment and hospitality of the local people. “Contrary to the bad image presented in the western world, Pakistan is a different country with amazing mountains and cultural diversity. Its people are so friendly. I came to Swat where people offered me free accommodation in their homes,” she added.

She said that she had a nice time in other parts of the country before visiting Swat. “People are all welcoming and friendly. I learned so much from them like caring and sharing. I will keep their values in my heart and share the same with other people in the world,” she added.

The tourists said that the people of Pakistan, especially the residents of Swat, had the highest level of hospitality. They said that they would convey the message to people living in other parts of the world.

The tourists visited different archaeological sites and also went on a hike with the schoolchildren.

_Published in Dawn, February 15th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

"Dinner time in Karachi. I was on my way to eat at a steak restaurant with my local friend but we decided to stop off, on the way, for some local street food. 

We pulled up next to a small truck that was selling chaat and pani puri, at Hassan Square in the Gulshan area of the city. It was surrounded by people who had just finished working for the day. It's popular for the local people to eat a snack at this time, to bridge the gap between lunch and dinner, as they tend to eat dinner quite late in the evening. 

The plates of mixed chaat contained chickpeas and potato soaked in gravy, vada, onions, crispy crackers, dahi (curd), tamarind sauce and masala. A variety of textures and flavours heaped onto a plate, costing a very reasonable 80 Pak rupees ($0.46 USD). 

Everything on the plate were foods that I had eaten before during my travels in India. However, I'd never eaten this combination of those items all together. 

They made the chaat just lightly spicy for me and asked if I wanted it more spicy. Instead I asked for it to be more sweet and they gave me another spoonful of the tasty tamarind sauce. 

After demolishing the plate of chaat it was time pani puri time. They call it Golgappa in Karachi, just like they do in Mumbai, India. It seemed to have a different name everywhere I went in India. In Delhi it was known as pani puri and in Kolkata it was known as puchka. 

The way the golgappa was served was different to what I'd tried before. It was served on a plate with an individual bowl of spicy water, for you to dip the puri into at your own pace. When I had pani puri in India, each individual puri was already containing water before it was given to me. 

These puris also contained chickpeas and yoghurt inside. Previously I'd only tried them containing potato. 

They were very tasty but very spicy. I guess they didn't have the ability to give me a 'light spicy' version, like they did with the mixed chaat, as the spice was already mixed into the water. 

We then continued driving until we found a lassi shop for a tall glass of fresh sweet lassi. It was the first time that I'd had a lassi that was as good as the ones I'd been drinking in India. I've been to Indian restaurants in other countries but the lassi they served was never quite the same taste and thick texture that I was used to in India. Here, it was fully authentic. 

We headed to the MMA gym to pick up the guys we were going to dinner with, including Ovais Shah who is the owner of the gym and an international fighter in One Championship. 

It was good to get a further insight into how this sport is developing in Pakistan. 

We went to a restaurant owned by the business partner of Ovais. It was an international cuisine restaurant with the name Sizzlerz, perhaps inspired by the American chain restaurant Sizzler. 

There wasn't any Pakistan food on the menu. It seems that when Pakistani people go out to a nice restaurant they want to eat something that's different to what they are used to eating in their homes. However, these international foods are tweaked a little to be more palatable to the local Pakistani taste buds. 

I ordered the 'fire steak' which was definitely Pakistan-level spicy. "

(Dale Philip)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


>


0 sympathy for matey, especially after his ISI antics.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Path-Finder said:


> 0 sympathy for matey, especially after his ISI antics.


Why he is allow to stay in Pakistan. Any reason ?


----------



## ghazi52

Foreign tourists visiting Karachi in 1985.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

ghazi52 said:


> Why he is allow to stay in Pakistan. Any reason


well during his visit to Pakistan he was blacklisted of some sort from India by the gov, so he can’t return back. Now he’s come back to Pakistan few times to meet his wife etc. I assume one of the reasons would be he praised Pakistan a lot, cleaner etc. anyone can visit Pakistan despite Him saying a lot of crap about isi etc no one has stopped him from coming back, shows what the media portrays and reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Small YouTuber but clearly interested in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore culture.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

shame seeing a lot of annoying horse/camel riders and others in karachi beaches trying to scam foreigners, educating the masses is a must.
Another thing I saw is taxi driver telling him that don’t go Lahore, people of Lahore are bad etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

need to ban these horse, camel etc riders on Karachi beaches imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## manpk77

WinterFangs said:


> need to ban these horse, camel etc riders on Karachi beaches imo.



I remember in the name of horse, these people braught donkeys and every one thought its a horse. They use to sit on a donkey thinking horse and take photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,





.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

><><>




<><><>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Karachi police detain 3 horsemen for alleged defrauding of Scottish vlogger at Seaview beach​Dawn.com
March 19, 2022 








This photo shows one of the horsemen who tried to defraud a traveller from Scotland, Dale Philip, at Karachi's Seaview beach. Photo courtesy Dale Philip YouTube

Darakhshan police on Saturday detained three horsemen on allegations of misbehaving with and trying to defraud a YouTube vlogger from Scotland, Dale Philip, at Karachi's Seaview beach.

South SSP Rai Ijaz Ahmed told _Dawn.com_ that the horsemen were taken into custody after Philip uploaded a video of the incident on his YouTube and also shared it on Twitter.

"My first real negative experience in Karachi. 99pc of people there are good but eventually I had to run into some criminals," tweeted Philip along with the video.

,.i.i.i

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Recommend this channel, student in Pakistan knows perfect urdu etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,





.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

;'.










-,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dean's Hotel, Peshawar Saddar, 1963....







1973
Khyber Pass, KPK......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Khyber Pass, 1978..








1980






,.,.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
From Jeddah to Lahore: Korean YouTuber Daud Kim arrives in Pakistan​
The content creator took to Instagram and shared that he has arrived in Lahore.






Photo: Daud Kim /Instagram

Korean YouTuber Daud Kim has arrived in Pakistan after performing Umrah and we wonder what he's up to.

The v-logger converted to Islam three years ago. He took to Instagram to share scenes from the airport in Jeddah and his ticket to Lahore. "2 hours to get the ticket but Alhamdullilah I'm going," he wrote with Pakistan's flag emoji.








In another story, Kim shared a photo of himself and wrote in Urdu, "*Mera intezar karo. Mujhe tumse pyar hai Pakistan** [Wait for me, I love you Pakistan]".






Seated in the plane, Kim also took a photo of his travelling fit that included a Kakao friends peach AirPod case, a light grey coloured thobe (a long sleeved and ankle-length robe) with white slippers.







Upon landing, like any tourist, Kim also shared his pin and said he has "finally" arrived in Lahore. In a snap that followed right after he asked his followers about what he must do in the city and wrote, "I just came to my friend home, sleep first and then I'll make the plan."







Lastly he wrote that he has always loved Pakistan and asked for food recommendations from his followers.
Kim embraced Islam in 2019 and changed his name to Daud. The YouTuber has 3.38 million followers and resides in South Korea. We wonder what's on his itinerary and whether he'll be making videos during his trip to Pakistan.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Australian cricketer riding cycle in Peshawar city. 1980's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
Hippie tourists enjoying themselves at a hut at one of Karachi’s many beaches in 1973.Karachi beaches were a favourite haunt of wandering hippies arriving in droves from western countries in the 1970s..


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Travel by Pakistan Railway...


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
French Photographer Roland Michaud & His Wife Sabrina Michaud Vehicle "Zasie" In The Khyber Pass, North-West Frontier, 1965 (c).

Note- On The Right A Traffic Sign Pointing To The Separate Paths For Animals And Vehicles.

© Roland & Sabrina Michaud / akg-images


----------



## ghazi52

Murree 1964 ...


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Sharma Ji

this guy has a good series of videos on a recent Pakistani visit, also visited India earlier and crossed from wagah... check him out


----------



## ghazi52

July 2022, GB..

Fairy meadows Broad View Hotel.
For Booking please contact on
Scom : 03554250576
WhatsApp : 03124154107


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.1981


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## -=virus=-



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -=virus=-

awesome vlog, this... such fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In Peshawar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar, Dean's Hotel 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

1955, Nok Kundi, Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Hollywood Star Kirk Douglas (1916–2020) At The Khyber Pass, North-West Frontier Province In Pakistan. Introducing Audiences To His 1982 Documentary Film, “Thanksgiving In Peshawar, November 1982.

© Ash Hawken






...

A Hippie Bus (From Europe) Near Shagai Fort, Khyber Pass, April 1978.


----------



## ghazi52

1978... Khyber Pass


----------



## ghazi52

.,.


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## ghazi52

Foreigner Inspecting Local Merchandise At Landi Kotal Bazaar, Khyber Pass, 1975 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pass, 1971..


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Tim Graham UK Royal photographer in #Islamabad, September 1991.


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,.,
Peshawar, Wills Cricket World Cup, February 1996.

England Wicketkeeper Jack Russell (Right) Paints An Orange Seller In The Market In Peshawar, Much To The Interest Of The Local People.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Tourists having a break time on a road leading to Quetta, Balochistan, 1966 (c).


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Great Janjua

Omg look it's a foreigner, Grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..


----------



## villageidiot

Great Janjua said:


> Omg look it's a foreigner, Grow up.


Well these foreigners are collectively viewed millions of times every day and have done a better job at building a positive image of Pakistan than the successive Pakistani govts and the almighty media company ISPR, who seem more interested in selling a good image of the Pak army to Pakistani awaam rather than selling a good image of Pakistan to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

......


----------



## ghazi52

.//.
21 Pakistani STREET FOODS Across Pakistan 2021!!​PESHAWARI Pulao, KARACHI Biryani + HUNZA Chapshuro​


----------

